# Do you think this music fit 21st century?



## Czech composer

Hello.
My name Martin. I am a composer from Prague. I will be pleased, if you check my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHVvGYcB4oTZ-HGyN-vc1Ag
There you can find some of my recent and old compositions. 
I know that my music isn´t progressive or experimental in any way. So what do you think about this type of music. I need some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Czech composer

I think best introduction to my music is Suite for wind orchestra (recommend it), but who knows...


----------



## arpeggio

Martin,

There nothing wrong with your music. It is quite good.

You will find that most of the members here have very diverse tastes in music. We appreciate well composed tonal music, like yours, as well as more adventurous music.

You will find that your wind piece is comparable to many works that are composed by American composers for concert band or wind ensemble. You should check with your agent about distributing your wind works in the US. There are many ensembles, amateur and university, who would look forward to performing your music.


----------



## Czech composer

Hey,
thank you arpeggio for your comment and especially for your advice about possibility of distributing my works in US!
I never thought of that and I find it very interesting. I´ll give a try


----------



## Stirling

Liked the 2nd of SWO. Copland-ish.


----------



## Czech composer

Thanks, Copland is great composer, I like his music.
But in this case was maybe Holst with his First and Second suite bigger inspiration.


----------



## Truckload

Nice work. You were very fortunate to get a live performance. A few issues with intonation but otherwise you must have been thrilled. Congratulations.

Does this music fit in the 21st century? Yes, without doubt it fits. There really isn't a single style of classical music that defines the present time, unless you want to say "eclectic" is the style of today. 

The more important question is: does this music express what you want to say with music? Unless you are hoping to be rich and famous, that is the only question that matters.


----------



## Czech composer

Thank you. I´m glad you say that.
Yes I´m fortunate but on the other hand I must say that "producing" some of these concerts was one of the most stressful experiences in my whole life. I must agree with one of my professors who said that it is nice, that you made new good piece, but have dots on a paper is only the beginning. Make a concert real is another discipline so contemporary composer must be also good manager (or have a manager).
You are absolutely right that most important thing is that you must write music in which you believe. I like my music but I also have doubts. It is always good to ask somebody else on his opinion.


----------



## Arthur Olins

Hi Martin, I love your music I listened to Alice in Wonderland, and Creation of Life and I am looking forward to hearing more. I’ve subscribed to your You Tube channel. Don’t worry about critics, just follow your own heart. 
Cheers,AO.


----------



## Czech composer

Hey Arthur, thanks a lot for your encouragement and for your subscription!!!


----------

